# How do get my hair like this (with pictures)



## daniielle (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi guys.. I have really frizzy hair that I have to straighen every day.. Its getting reallllllllllly old. I love this hair style, its really simple but it has definition and a little bit of volume besides just plain old flat stringy hair. Ive tried to put scrunching products in to get this look but it just frizzes and looks horrible or gets crunchy. Any thoughts on how to get this look?!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 8, 2010)

To get that little bit of volume you need to blow dry your hair and add a root booster spray, pay special attention at rubbing it into your scalp.  I then dry my hair upside down to add volume, i know long hair can get heavy and it tends to look flat at the top.  I dont dry the rest of my hair, just the roots.

Product Reviews: Sedu Beach Beauty Sea Salt Spray - Folica.com
I use the Sedu beach beau spray to blow dry the rest of my hair with a diffuser for waves/volume.  You can also tease a little for extra volume.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Mar 9, 2010)

^i second that!

or you could try putting your hair in a couple big looser braids and letting it dry?


----------



## faifai (Mar 9, 2010)

My hair pretty much always looks like that. 

I have straight, long hair. What I do to get it to look like that is towel dry after showering, and then scrunch in some texturizing spray or mousse. Garnier Curl Construct Mousse, Beyond the Zone Super Sexy Texture and Distort Spray, Herbal Essences Waves of Envy mousse, etc. Apply a good amount to your hair and scrunch, scrunch, scrunch. Then you can blow dry (try to blow dry upside down a bit, it adds volume) or allow to air dry. 

It helps to apply the texturizing product and then put my (still damp) hair in a topknot on my head also - the hair will dry a little in the bun and then when I take it out of the bun it will have more volume and the waves will be a more defined as well.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2010)

^That's exactly what I do and it always works.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Mar 18, 2010)

If you have hair that is in the least curly DO NOT put braids or a bun in when you take it out it will look like you were electricuted. 

1.After letting hair air dry a bit add heat protector/defrizzing serum
2.Flip you head and blow dry downwards while running your fingers through hair.
3. Depending on your blowdryer you probably will have a bit of volume/frizz run your straightner through it casually so it looks careless and natural.


----------

